# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Linear MRF186 / XRF186

## @962fm@

εχει καποιος αποψη για το εν λογω linear ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251699208028

διαβασα ενα σωρο τρελα πραγματα,
-- το οτι δεν ειναι DIY KIT, αλλα απλα μια σακουλα με υλικα  :Tongue2: 
μιας και ο κινεζος το αποστελλει χωρις σχηματικο, χωρις οδηγειες και χωρις υποστηριξη.
-- οτι καποια απο τα υλικα αλλο αναγραφουν πανω τους και αλλη τιμη εχουν
-- (και το πιο τρελο) οτι το MOS τρανζιστορ για να κολληθει, πρεπει να αποσυνδεθει το κολλητηρι απο την ταση
για να αποφυγουμε τυχον καταστροφη απο στατικο ηλεκτρισμο κτλ.

βασικα, δεν γνωριζω τη συμπεριφορα του (θερμοκρασιες - εντασεις - αρμονικες) σε συνεχη λειτουργια
και λεω αν το εχει δουλεψει καποιος, ας με διαφωτισει.

ευχαριστω

----------


## aris52

> εχει καποιος αποψη για το εν λογω linear ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251699208028
> 
> διαβασα ενα σωρο τρελα πραγματα,
> -- το οτι δεν ειναι DIY KIT, αλλα απλα μια σακουλα με υλικα 
> μιας και ο κινεζος το αποστελλει χωρις σχηματικο, χωρις οδηγειες και χωρις υποστηριξη.
> -- οτι καποια απο τα υλικα αλλο αναγραφουν πανω τους και αλλη τιμη εχουν
> -- (και το πιο τρελο) οτι το MOS τρανζιστορ για να κολληθει, πρεπει να αποσυνδεθει το κολλητηρι απο την ταση
> για να αποφυγουμε τυχον καταστροφη απο στατικο ηλεκτρισμο κτλ.
> ...



Βαγγέλη αν το paris πρόσεχε θέλει πολλές αλλαγές χτενίζει παντού το τρανζίστορ είναι μεταχειρισμένο μπορεί όμως να αλλαξή και να μπει κάποιο αντίστοιχο blf 177 Όταν λέω αλλαγές σε πυκνωτές και πηνία Κατα τι γνωμη μου δεν κανι για τι δουλεια που το θελεις

----------


## SeAfasia

> Βαγγέλη αν το paris πρόσεχε θέλει πολλές αλλαγές χτενίζει παντού το τρανζίστορ είναι μεταχειρισμένο μπορεί όμως να αλλαγή και να μπει κάποιο αντίστοιχο blf 177 Όταν λέω αλλαγές σε πυκνωτές και πηνία



σίγουρα "χτενιζει";

----------


## aris52

> σίγουρα "χτενιζει";



ο κατασκευαστής του το δίνη από 80 έως 170 στο λέει ξεκάθαρα πρέπει να κατάργησης όλη την μονάδα φίλτρου και να φτιάξεις άλλη με αλλα πηνία και πυκνωτές για να το φέρεις στο επιθυμητό Εγώ έφαγα μια μέρα στο spektroum για να το "καλιμπραρο" δεν αξίζει

----------


## chip

πάντως το ότι είναι KIT και το λέει (ΚΙΤ) και δείχνει στη φωτογραφία το σακουλάκι με τα εξαρτήματα...

----------


## SeAfasia

> πάντως το ότι είναι KIT και το λέει (ΚΙΤ) και δείχνει στη φωτογραφία το σακουλάκι με τα εξαρτήματα...



σκοτώνει πληροφοριακά παίδες....!!

----------


## moutoulos

> εχει καποιος αποψη για το εν λογω linear ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251699208028
> 
> διαβασα ενα σωρο τρελα πραγματα,
> -- το οτι δεν ειναι DIY KIT, αλλα απλα μια σακουλα με υλικα  
> ...




Το οτι είναι "απλά μια σακούλα με υλικά" ...
Σωστά ... στο δείχνει. Αυτό είναι και το "ΚΙΤ"

s-l500.jpg


 Το αν είναι μεταχειρισμένο (που ειπώθηκε) και αυτό το *λέει*:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: *MRF186 old used*
                                                        These are all the parts, it need you diy welding
---------------------------------------------------



Και άμα το ψάξεις σε *άλλη σελίδα*, αυτό σημαίνει:

Clearly some enterprising person has recovered plenty 
*XRF/MRF186's from old 900MHz mobile phone boards* 
and is now offering a kit using these devices.

Έτσι και αλλιώς, τα βρίσκεται κάτω απο < 20€. 
Και η (σχετική) βοήθεια υπάρχει *εδώ*.

----------

